# How thick the substrate should be?



## Ekaterina

I recently set up a new (and my first) 90 gal. planted tank, and I’m wondering how thick the substrate should be in inches? I’m using Activ flora and now it is between 2” and 3” thick.


----------



## Imaginary1226

I think it should be a bit deeper in the back of the tank like 4 or 5 inches maybe.


----------



## Ekaterina

Thank you! Yes, I have a feeling that it is not deep enough.


----------



## dj2005

Deep enough for what? 2-3" should be fine for just about any plant's root system.


----------



## Imaginary1226

fer aesthetic reasons it should be deeper in the back. Also, then all the gunk will fall to the front for easy cleaning.


----------



## xmas_one

dj2005 said:


> Deep enough for what? 2-3" should be fine for just about any plant's root system.


Exactly... Anything more than 3 inches and you're asking for dead spots. If you just have to have the crazy slope make it an inch or less in the front, and 3 in the back...I don't imagine you were planning on planting any "heavy rooters" in the front anywho...


----------



## Ekaterina

By not deep enough I meant that when sometimes I’m trying to plant one plant and the other close to it comes out. May be I’m doing it wrong… I agree that it looks better when the back is slightly raised, I have it in my small tank and the slope makes the tank look bigger some how.


----------



## xmas_one

What kind of plants are you having that problem with?


----------



## Ekaterina

In my experience, I have more troubles with the plants that have delicate stems and thin roots like scarlet temple, water wisteria, cabomba, moneywort and such. The leafy plants that have very thick, strong roots like amazon sword, undulata, crypt parva or mongo grass are easier to plant in a less deep ground.
Oh, what do yu mean by "Anything more than 3 inches and you're asking for dead spots". Actually, I have no idea what I’m doing, everything related to planted tanks is new to me.


----------



## xmas_one

Lead weight strips may be a better solution..

Or, you can bury the bottom 3 to 4 inches of the stems under the substrate flat against the bottom of the tank..


----------



## Ekaterina

Xmas_one, could you explain please what you mean by "Anything more than 3 inches and you're asking for dead spots"


----------



## xmas_one

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...chinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=deep+substrate


----------



## junior

when you start getting really deep substrate you run the risk of it being anerobic, which more or less means no oxygen. This doesn't hurt anything until you stir up the substrate at that point the bad stuff that is released into your tank. This will cause your tank to go through a cycle and can cause your fish to die. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Ekaterina

Thank you!


----------



## jinx©

xmas_one mentioned the lead strips, but velcro can work quite well for stems as well.

You can just lay out a strip to whatever length you want and space out your stems on top of it, place another strip on top to sandwich the stems between. It works nicely and forms neat rows when done right.


----------



## Ekaterina

Thank you very, very much guys! It never occur to me that anaerobic environment can be created in substrate. Once we are on subject of O2: I run bubbles in my tank, I know it is good for the fish, but how about plants? Is it good or bad for them? 
I’ve never heard of velcro, what is it? It sounds like a great idea! Jinx, you’ve mentioned that it needs to be done right, how to do it right? May be some link to see an example of how it’s done?


----------



## dj2005

Do you have pressurized/DIY CO2 running? If so, the bubbles should be turned off. If not, I don't think there will be a noticeable difference in plant growth if the bubbles are on or not.


----------



## Hilde

Ekaterina said:


> Xmas_one, could you explain please what you mean by "Anything more than 3 inches and you're asking for dead spots"


Pockets where detritus builds up to dangerous levels of hydrogen sulphur.


----------



## macclellan

Well, my substrate is easily 5" at the back of the tank and has been for over a year. Healthy tank, fish, plants, etc.... using ADA Amazonia I here, but I do have Malaysian Trumpet Snails, if that's anything. Frankly, I think think the fear mongering about 'dangerous pockets of gasses' is BS. Dangerous to whom?? Not my fish, that's for sure. It seems like most are talking hypothetically, not from actual experience.


----------



## Ekaterina

Hydrogen sulphur, hah? I can imagine the smell! 
No, I do not have CO2 running and I’m not sure what to do about it. Again, I’m very new to planted tanks, but I have 11 beautiful and rare angels and I suspect if I will inject CO2 it may harm them somehow. I’ve never seen this CO2 “machines” and have no idea how they work, but I’ve seen beautiful planted tanks without any, although, I don’t know for how long the tank will be able to stay full and beautiful without adding some CO2? Any thoughts or suggestions? May be I should address this question to Low tech forum. What are my options for having healthy fishes and lushes plants?
Macclellan, what do your snails eat? Do they ever destroy plants (at least that’s what I’ve heard they might do)?


----------



## dj2005

macclellan said:


> Well, my substrate is easily 5" at the back of the tank and has been for over a year. Healthy tank, fish, plants, etc.... using ADA Amazonia I here, but I do have Malaysian Trumpet Snails, if that's anything. Frankly, I think think the fear mongering about 'dangerous pockets of gasses' is BS. Dangerous to whom?? Not my fish, that's for sure. It seems like most are talking hypothetically, not from actual experience.


People use MTS to eliminate the anaerobic pockets so that may be why you never experienced any. MTS enjoy stirring the substrate which brings in oxygen to the depths.



Ekaterina said:


> Hydrogen sulphur, hah? I can imagine the smell!
> No, I do not have CO2 running and I’m not sure what to do about it. Again, I’m very new to planted tanks, but I have 11 beautiful and rare angels and I suspect if I will inject CO2 it may harm them somehow. I’ve never seen this CO2 “machines” and have no idea how they work, but I’ve seen beautiful planted tanks without any, although, I don’t know for how long the tank will be able to stay full and beautiful without adding some CO2? Any thoughts or suggestions? May be I should address this question to Low tech forum. What are my options for having healthy fishes and lushes plants?
> Macclellan, what do your snails eat? Do they ever destroy plants (at least that’s what I’ve heard they might do)?


You don't need CO2 to have a lovely looking planted tank. Lots of plants do fine without any CO2 from DIY/pressurized units.


----------



## Algaegator

Could you use slate or something similar under your subtrate to build it up in the "hilly areas" to avoid such pockets?


----------



## Ekaterina

I don’t’ know about the sale, I’m not sure what the slate actually is. The dead pockets probably will not form in my substrate as it is not thick enough, only 2-3”. I will try to get Malaysian snails, just in case, I hope they don’t eat plants though.


----------



## dj2005

Ekaterina said:


> I don’t’ know about the sale, I’m not sure what the slate actually is. The dead pockets probably will not form in my substrate as it is not thick enough, only 2-3”. I will try to get Malaysian snails, just in case, I hope they don’t eat plants though.


2-3" should be completely fine.

MTS don't eat plants from what I experienced when I had them, but they can multiply LOTS. Be sure you want them before adding any otherwise you'll have to completely tear down your tank to get rid of them all. :icon_eek:


----------

